# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ما لاقاه الإمام الألباني في نشأته من شدّة الفقر، وشدة اجتهاده

## محمد طه شعبان

الإمام الألباني – في نشأته من شدّة فقره – 
كان يكتب أبحاثه على الأوراق الملقاة في الطريق !!
قال الشيخ مشهور حسن حفظه الله : 
أوكلني شيخنا رحمه الله أن أراجع أجزاء من السلسلة الضعيفة قبل أن تطبع،
فناولني المجلد الخامس من الضعيفة، فأخذت الكتاب بخطه قبل أن يُطبع، 
فلما أخرجته من الكيس ونظرت بكيت،
فسألني الشيخ رحمه الله : ما لَك َ؟ 
قال الشيخ مشهور: فما تكلمت ، ورأى الشيخ الدموع في عيني .
الشيخ رحمه الله يكتب الضعيفة الخامس على أوراق هدايا ، وعلى ظروف السكر والأرز، الظروف الحمراء التي كانت الناس تزن فيها السكر والأرز .
فقال لي الشيخ : كان عندي خيوط أضعها في الحبر، ثم أجعل الخيوط على ورق، فتصبح الورقة مسطرة،
وقال الشيخ رحمه الله : ما كان عندي مال اشتري ورق .اهـ .
استمع اليه من كلام الشيخ أبي عبيدة حفظه الله 
وهذا الرابط : دقيقة 67 ثانية 20
http://www.mashhoor.net/inside/Lesso...m/m11-1-13.mp3
===========
وذكر الشيباني في " حياة الألباني " ( 1 / 43 )، قال :
ومن شدّة التعب والفقر الذي عاشه الشيخ أنه كان لا يملك ورقة يشتريها ليسوِّدها بما مَنَّ الله تعالى عليه من علمٍ فيها، فكان يطوف في الشوارع والأزقة يبحث عن الأوراق الساقطة فيها من هنا وهناك ليكتب على ظهرها، وذلك لأن وجه الورقة يكون عادة مكتوباً فيه إما دعوة لافتتاح معرض أو حفلة زواج أو دعاية لمصنوعة من المصنوعات، وقد أطلعني الشيخ على بعض الكتب المخطوطة التي كُتِبَت بها بهذه الأوراق، وأغلبها قد تقطّعت أطرافها وتساقطت .
وقال لي مرّة : كنتُ أشتري الأوراق ( سقط المتاع ) بالوزن لرخصه . اهـ .
منقول

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نقل نافع أبا أسماء ، نفع الله بك .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نقل نافع أبا أسماء ، نفع الله بك .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب، ونفع بكم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------

